# KCBS West Coast BBQ Champioinships



## hilbillyinca (Aug 9, 2009)

http://westcoastbbqchampionships.com

This is my first KCBS event. I've done a local non-sanctioned comp for the past two years. Took 3rd in chicken this year. 

I've got my own team "Smokin' Fatties", but for my first KCBS comp, I'm competing with a more experienced team.  I'll be cooking Pork Shoulder and Chicken, while the other team member cooks Brisket and Ribs.

Looking forward to a GREAT 2 days in Fairfield, CA.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 9, 2009)

Good Luck, let us know how it comes out...


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck and enjoy yourself!  Take lots of Qview if you get the chance and show us all that's going on along with the rigs and teams! With all that smokin' goin' on, I know there'll be more than one keyboard being replaced from excess drool!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2009)

For sure please take alot of Qview we would just love to see one in action. Having never but plan to soon I think Memphis in may is close enough to attend.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Aug 10, 2009)

Will take many pics and post what I can. I work for CBS Interactive (we own Chow.com). Trying to get Chow.com to do a story on the competition. They are still a ways behind on bbq, and tend to lean to more sophisticated palettes. Me.. they aint nuttin better than a roasted pig.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Good luck my friend, and enjoy the smoke & Q too.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, my first KCBS competition is over, and I had a blast!  We didn't get to walk THIS time, but nevertheless it was great, and I can't wait till the next one.  

What a great group of people at these competitions. I've done local events, before and actually walked :), but the caliber of cooks and personalities at kcbs events is just plain awesome.

Here's a bunch of the pics from the event, I'll put up some better pics as soon as my teammates get their cameras plugged in:
My teammate Al working on Setup
http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00202.jpg

A few of the competitors - 38 overall

http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00213.jpg

Saturday team breakfast.. mmmm Fatty Pie
http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00208.jpg

My First chicken turn-in, this one scored 17th. My next chicken turn in was much better, 8th place, I'll have pics of it soon.
http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00209.jpg

Pork Turn In, 18th if I recall.. roughly right in the middle. It just didn't pull well. Was a very small shoulder, 5lbs, cooked to 200, then rested for an hour. Still was tough, and just wouldn't pull.
http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00217.jpg

Brisket: Shot of us separating brisket. Came in 15th I believe, flat dried out a bit. Probably should not have used a Select Brisket for competition....

http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00216.jpg

Ribs: 12th in ribs, they were cooked well, tasted awesome, just not quite good enough :)

http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/...airfield CA/?action=view&current=IMG00210.jpg


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice Job.We are taking sept off.But have 2 more in october.

I think the total will be 8 this year...

Trying to qualify for The Jack.My sis ran the show at Virginia Beach,Virginia state championship in may and finished 4th overall- and in the money, walks couple times this year.


----------

